# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  awmn with vpn in Polithea

## gpapakanderakis

καλησπέρα σας!
ψαχνόμουνα να συνδεθώ με το hwmn με ενα κόμβο του που ειχα δει στο σκαλάνι, χωρις να εχω κανει scan βεβαια.
σε αυτη τη φάση σκέφτηκα να συνδεθώ με το ασύρματο δίκτυο του δήμου μας και μεσω vpn να ειμαι στο awmn (διαθέτω δυο κόμβους στην αθήνα και προς το παρόν κατεβαίνω 4-5 φορές στο χωριο).
αλλα σκέφτομαι να φτιάχω ένα κόμβο στο χωριό για να δώσω τη δυνατότητα αναμετάδωσης απο τους κόμβους του δήμου και να βοηθήσω κι εγώ στη διάδοση του νετ..
με το vpn θα έχω τι δυνατότητα να ελέγχω τον κόμβο απο αθήνα και ότι αλλο προκύψει μελλοντικά.

πολλά ειπα!!!!
αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κατι για το hwmn και αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να το τραβίξουμε και έξω απο την πόλη του ηρακλείου, περιμένς τις παρατηρήσεις του.  ::   ::

----------

